# LOTR 4K Edition



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 27, 2020)

I saw recently that both LOTR and The Hobbit are being rereleased in 4K. So while I'm not a HUGE fan of them, I thought it'd be cool to check out at least the LOTR trilogy because it's semi-watchable, unlike The Hobbit. Recently, Amazon released the price and $250 for them is insane, that's ~$83/movie? 





Amazon.com: The Lord of the Rings Motion Picture Trilogy Giftset (Extended & Theatrical)(4K Ultra HD + Digital): Mark Ordesky, Barrie M. Osborne, Peter Jackson, Bob Weinstein, Fran Walsh, Harvey Weinstein, Tim Sanders, Robert Shaye, Elijah Wood, Ian


Amazon.com: The Lord of the Rings Motion Picture Trilogy Giftset (Extended & Theatrical)(4K Ultra HD + Digital): Mark Ordesky, Barrie M. Osborne, Peter Jackson, Bob Weinstein, Fran Walsh, Harvey Weinstein, Tim Sanders, Robert Shaye, Elijah Wood, Ian McKellen, Liv Tyler, Viggo Mortensen, Sean...



www.amazon.com


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 27, 2020)

For me to pay that sort of money there would have to be a significantly noticeable improvement in quality from the DVD/Blu ray. On your average TV you're just not going to notice much difference, if any.

No, scrap that. For $250 I want the entire cast IN PERSON sitting in my living room 😂


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 27, 2020)

4K is 3840 x 2160 pixels. 😵
My favorite personal computer store has an LG 31.5-inch monster monitor available that can do 4K.

The graphics card on my new tower PC might be able to drive this thing, I don't know.
Certainly, doing an excellent job with the 1920 x 1200 pixel (19 by 10 aspect) 26-incher monitor that predates my notebook by over 5 years (“leftover” from my previous tower. As are the cordless keyboard and mouse).

I don't know what the resolution of my eyes is, but that has been getting worse.
As has my hearing, so amps covering 20 to 20,000 Hertz with strong noise suppression are overkill for my tinnitus.
I could go on about lots of other things (knees, teeth, ... ) whose warranty period has long expired.
There is a "Fans over Forty" thread on the "Council of Elrond" site.
Maybe we could establish something of the sort here for the rocking-chair-on-the-porch-sucking-on-a-corncob-pipe set, with restricted access. 🧙‍♂️


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 30, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> 4K is 3890 x 2160 pixels. 😵
> My favorite personal computer store has an LG 31.5-inch monster monitor available that can do 4K.
> The graphics card on my new tower PC might be able to drive this thing, I don't know.


Postscriptum to above with a nice ironic twist.

When we got back from shopping today (some time between 3 and 3:30 PM) and I had started my new tower PC, a service program for the graphics card nagged that there were new software driver programs available. So, I started a download. Which led me to a specifications page of the card.
It can handle up to 7680 x 4320 pixels.

Or *8*K.

The punch line is provided by the just previous shopping.

I had gotten annoyed at the “Solitaire” version I do like to play, and much more seriously so at the other games that I was nagged to try, doing so for perhaps a handful. So, I decided to buy myself some games that would not nag. A title caught my eye, “Atari Vault”. Atari goes way back, into the pre-PC age.

And they actually have the ultimate ancient in the collection.

Pong.

This is not “stone age”. This is not “dinosaurs”, This is Big Bang time!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 4, 2021)

The No-Good Very Nasty Remastering of 'The Lord of the Rings'


In correcting every imperfection and sharpening every blur of his epic fantasy trilogy, Peter Jackson has violated a fundamental law of nature.




www.wired.com


----------

